# Game 53: Los Angeles Clippers (30-21) @ Dallas Mavericks (41-11)



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

@ 

*The Particulars*
Date: Tuesday, February 21, 2006
Time: 7:30PM CT
TV: FSNSW

*Projected Lineups*













































































> 09:21 PM CST on Monday, February 20, 2006
> By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News
> 
> 
> ...


Link
Clippers Game Thread


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Good lookin out on putting up a game thread. I edited it a little bit, but it looked good. 

Just so you know in the future if you post an article you should quote, and link it, as well as make sure it's an excerpt and not the whole thing. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

This will be a good matchup between Elton and Dirk, a game like this is important - we need to beat the teams around 6-8. Whilst Dirk and Elton do their thang, we need to watch out for Sam Cassell and Cuttino Mobley, if Griffin and Howard can up their defensive effort then this W should be easy.

Clippers are leading the league in rebounds per game, we need Diop and Dampier on their best rebounding games

Seattle is playing San Antonio today, almost a guaranteed victory for the Spurs, so if we lose we are once again tied with them

101-81
We outrebounded them by 11 (44-33) but Cassell scored 23 points


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas win! Man, that was some clutch-ness there. Take that Dirk haters! Clutch block despite having a shaky game

Some box-score notables

*Josh Howard: *23 points (9-11 FG, 5-11 FT), 7 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals and 1 block

*Adrian Griffin: *13 points (5-9 FG, 3-4 FT), 6 rebounds, 4 assists and 3 steals

The Clippers had 12 blocks compared to our 3


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Is it me or have I seen a photo like this with Diop 1000 times


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

you see that put back jam by j-ho??? yeah baby, this guy IS dallas, thats my dude in the A.

he's that glue.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

That was a good slam. The Clippers will be tough no matter who plays them. Hopefully, its the Spurs :biggrin:


----------

